# Campus Police Officer Stonehill College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer*
Stonehill College 
in Easton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 09/09/2022
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Founded by the Congregation of Holy Cross in 1948, Stonehill is a private Catholic college..... just and compassionate world.
The Police Officer will patrol Campus buildings and grounds to prevent theft, trespass, vandalism, or violations of the College’s policies.
*Essential Duties & Responsibilities*

Patrol and protect College buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas at regular intervals. Guard against trespassers, thefts, damage, or injury to persons and property.
Enforce parking and vehicle regulations. Direct traffic and investigate accidents.
Exercise law enforcement powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators. Investigate complaints and refer to appropriate supervisory officials.
Provide protection to students, faculty and administrators, and staff in the transportation of monies and other valuables.
Perform security details during college plays, dances, other related functions, and special events as assigned. Effect fire and security watches.
Respond promptly to all fire alarms. Conduct fire drills. Investigate fire calls, report fires, and perform necessary related duties dictated by circumstances.
Periodically inspect fire-fighting equipment.
Provide emergency transportation for students, faculty, administrators, and staff during medical emergencies.
Prepare qualitative investigative reports of incidents during tour of duty.
Work in harmony with switchboard operator on duty to promptly respond to and follow through on reports.
Call in appropriate Facilities Management emergency personnel as necessitated by the circumstances.
Observe safety rules and regulations at all times.
May be required to work overtime, even on short notice. This position is considered essential personnel by the college.
Perform any other duties normally within the scope of a Campus Police Officer’s duties as dictated by special demands of this area.
Regular, reliable, and predictable attendance.
Must be able to interrelate with fellow employees as needed to get the job done.
Must treat fellow employees, students, and visitors to the College with respect.
*Education & Experience*
A high school diploma or general education degree (GED) is required; a two-year or four-year degree from an accredited college in the area of Criminal Justice or Social Sciences is preferred. Must have successfully completed a Police Academy in order to comply with the requirements of the Mass State Police Special Officer certification. Experience as a police officer within a residential college or university environment is preferred. Required to work various shifts and holidays and may be subject to report for duty at any time.
Interested candidates should submit a cover letter and resume via the URL link:
Campus Police Officer

*Applicants who will enrich the diversity of the campus community are strongly encouraged to apply. Stonehill College is an equal opportunity employer committed to diversity.*


----------

